# Taifun GTR glass replacement



## klipdrifter (23/7/21)

Hi Ecigssa members

I am having trouble. My tank cracked due to the kind of juice I'm using.

I was wondering if anyone of you know where I can maybe source a replacement glass (Not all these other fancy material tanks) for the GTR locally.

@Rob Fisher maybe you have an idea?

Or if you guys know what other tanks glass will fit on the GTR that will also help. I've tried searching the web for what alternative tanks glass I can use but I'm not finding anything on Google.

Warm regards

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/21)

klipdrifter said:


> Hi Ecigssa members
> 
> I am having trouble. My tank cracked due to the kind of juice I'm using.
> 
> ...



Sorry @klipdrifter I have no idea... but chat to Brent at The BEarded Viking Customs because he may have made some.


----------



## klipdrifter (23/7/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @klipdrifter I have no idea... but chat to Brent at The BEarded Viking Customs because he may have made some.


Thanks sir, I've sent them an email.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (23/7/21)

You could try here, some forum members have had them made up at very reasonable prices

https://glassblowing.co.za/sight-glass-tubes/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

